# electric motor ?



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok I got a question for you rc guy's. Ive been making and hand painting duck decoys as a hobby and I want to make a spinning wing decoy. Im sure most on this board would know what Im talking about, the brand names are mojo duck and robo duck. So Im wondering what electric motor to use inside the decoy to power the wings. It needs to be virtually silent, and able to run for a few hours without running down the battery. Any thoughts?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

depends on how fast you want the parts to move... you can get a high torque low rpm motor from EPO Electronic parts outlet) on Harwin @ westpark Tollway


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

huntvizsla said:


> Ok I got a question for you rc guy's. Ive been making and hand painting duck decoys as a hobby and I want to make a spinning wing decoy. Im sure most on this board would know what Im talking about, the brand names are mojo duck and robo duck. So Im wondering what electric motor to use inside the decoy to power the wings. It needs to be virtually silent, and able to run for a few hours without running down the battery. Any thoughts?


I had to google what a mojo duck was to get an idea of what your trying to do. Are you planning on hopping up a mojo duck with more battery, or are you planning on trying to modify a standard decoy?


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

Im trying to make my own, using no parts from an existing decoy. Actually I want to make 6 or so eventually. Hunting out on the bay, the added motion of 1 or more spinning wing decoys really gives the decoy spread motion and visibility from a distance. My buddies have a couple I've looked at. But they cost about a 100 bucks. Not worth it to me, its just a plastic duck with a little added juice. But if I could make my own for cheaper that would make sense.

Not sure what speed I need, or Im not sure how to measure the speed I need. Its not real fast. The basic principle is the motor spins light weight plastic, or aluminum wings that are painted dark on one side light on the other. The effect from a distance is that of fluttering wings. It doesnt look amazingly real it just looks draws in birds from a distance. Too fast a speed would make a blur, too slow wouldnt produce the alternating dark to light flutter. Somewhere in the middle would be the trick.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats going to be tough to do for under $100. Youll have to make everything yourself like the motors mount, the gearing, the shafts for the gearing and output shafts, bearing surfaces and the toughest part of all will be the wings. Being they are long and not in good balance, they will want to wiggle around alot without really good bearing supports. Gears will come un meshed...

For the $100? I'd just buy them.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-HUT2020

Is this what your looking for?


----------

